# Dining table basic design needed



## billw (12 Jul 2011)

Hiya

I'm trying to find a basic "4 square legs, one at each corner" design/construction plan for a 6 person dining table. Anybody got any tips as to where I could locate one on t'interweb?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2011)

Any more details? I can draw one for you in a few minutes.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2011)

Basic dining table design.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2011)

You could order the plans for this table and convert it.





Link

Or how about something like this?




Link


----------



## billw (12 Jul 2011)

Hi Dave, that last one looks alright. I think my main concern was having something with dimensions on it to make sure I was knocking up something that people's legs would fit under  

After seeing that the bottom one is 76" and my room is only about 11' across, maybe I should make a 4 person table instead!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2011)

It would be easy to modify. the plan comes with the SketchUp model so you could doctor it up as needed and get all the new dimensions as needed. I know the plans and the SketchUp model intimately and I think you'll find they would be easy to work from.


----------

